# Pickled Eggs



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

I would like to take a dozen pickled eggs up to deer camp nexk week. It's amazing what you will eat at deer camp after a few beers. I thought I would just remove pickled balonga from the jar and replace it with eggs. However, I don't know if the flavor will absorb into the eggs in a week?

Deer camp food: head cheese, 10 yr old aged cheese, pickled herring, smoked fish, hopefully pickled eggs and a few beers  

Thanks Jay


----------



## Rodbuster (Feb 14, 2005)

They should be good in a week!! Just from reading your post I am fartin like a horse:yikes: :yikes: !!!!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Rodbuster said:


> They should be good in a week!! Just from reading your post I am fartin like a horse:yikes: :yikes: !!!!



That was the 1st thing to come to my mind :SHOCKED: Great minds think alike


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Dunlap said:


> I would like to take a dozen pickled eggs up to deer camp nexk week. It's amazing what you will eat at deer camp after a few beers. I thought I would just remove pickled balonga from the jar and replace it with eggs. However, I don't know if the flavor will absorb into the eggs in a week?
> 
> Deer camp food: head cheese, 10 yr old aged cheese, pickled herring, smoked fish, hopefully pickled eggs and a few beers
> 
> Thanks Jay


If that's store bought Balona pickeled juice  . That same company makes pickeled eggs and their pink. They are gross. So I would imagine that your eggs would tast gross if just done in there.

INstead you could make your own it's quick and easy. 

Hardboil your eggs and set in jar. Then take equal amounts water and white vineger and boil. In your boil include. Jalepenos from a jar, pickling spices (in any store) and white onions. Let cool then poor into jar. Put lid on and don't open until deer camp.

At camp take out an egg put an onion and a jalopeno on top with a dash of tobassco and a sprinkle of salt. That's in your right hand and a beer in your left. Enjoy. We eat these suckers every single week! :evilsmile


----------

